# Finally Caught Something!!



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Well today was a goodday. Got out past the gate to Navarre early this morning. Action happened right away with a nice black drum. Then landed a nice 34 inch red. After that, another black drum followed by a keeper red 20in! Then a few more black drum and another red 17 3/4 in! 1/4 of an inch too small.Ended the day with one more black drum. Had a few hits I missed. No pomps. Tons of large sand fleas. Had fun fishing and catch em too! Here's some pics. I didn't have a camera to get a shot of the other two reds but trust me we got em!










\


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

excellent!!!. Good report. Im getting ready for some action myself. :clap


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks for posting.:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet! I went out thisafternoonand popped a jig in some holes on the newly opened beach rod without any results. The water was a little muddy though. Hopefully, the pomps will turn on shortly!

Thanks for the report!


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

first shot!!!! I mean first light tommorow!! weather should be nice,cant wait


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice! Thanks for the report and congrats on a fine catch!:clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd take that catch anyday! Great job. Its a shame we can't ssttrreettcchh at least one fish every now and then. I've had a few times where I wanted to just pack up and leave, thinking, oh! this will be fine, my little guy on my other shoulder knew better and he made me throw it back. The sign of the large fleas is great! Sounds like you had a great time out and I bet dinner was awesome too!

Tight Lines!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey it's always great to get out and have your line tugged. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

DID THOSE FISH GIVE YOU AS MANY CHANCES AS THAT DEER?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

yea he had to set the hook three times before he got them!! at least he didn'twound them first and let them suffer for a while


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

YEA,MORE LIKE HE PROBABLY HAD THREE HOOKS IN HIS MOUTH WHEN HE GOT HIM.


----------

